# wisconson engine parts



## froggy890c (Jun 1, 2008)

hi everybody


Does anyone know the dimension's of the govner spring on a wisconson 12hp engine. The reason i asked is my wife works at a spring factory and i thought i would have them make me one. I have a H16 FMC i am restoring and so far it is shaping up nicely! 

Thanks Have a good one


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Have you tried Sonny Bolens?


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

I get all my Wisconsin parts here locally, I have a 20hp Wisconsin and these guys have been carring parts for over 20 years. They are expensive but its no good to me if it doesnt run. You might call the guy and ask him. The only place in Memphis, TN that you can get them is Bartlett Small Engines. You might have a local dealer around you though.

http://www.bartlettsmallengine.com/


----------



## froggy890c (Jun 1, 2008)

*Govner Spring*

Thanks Morgan I will check them out :bigusa:


----------

